# 2013 Ford Taurus Limited or 2015 Toyota Camry SE



## phipsi3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sadly my 2004 Toyota Matrix XR and my 2012 Ford Mustang Convertible don't qualify for Uber, so I'm thinking about upgrading my "winter" car to something that is more Uber friendly. I think I have it narrowed down to two vehicles.

Whatever I buy, I plan on using it to drive for Uber on a very part time basis (2 nights, maybe 8-10 hours per week), and will also use it as my secondary/winter vehicle for when the weather isn't nice enough to bring out the Mustang. 

2013 Ford Taurus Limited w/44k miles for $16k
2015 Toyota Camry SE I4 New for $22.5k

I also came across a 2008 Chevy HHR 2LT w/leather at a local dealership with very low miles (67k miles) for around $9k that I could just pay cash for and not have to worry about financing, but I'm not a huge fan of the HHR look and I've heard that they are worse than a Mustang in the snow. 

If you were in my shoes, what would you do? Taurus Limited for $16k, Camry SE for $22.5k, or HHR for $9k?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

phipsi3 said:


> Sadly my 2004 Toyota Matrix XR and my 2012 Ford Mustang Convertible don't qualify for Uber, so I'm thinking about upgrading my "winter" car to something that is more Uber friendly. I think I have it narrowed down to two vehicles.
> 
> Whatever I buy, I plan on using it to drive for Uber on a very part time basis (2 nights, maybe 8-10 hours per week), and will also use it as my secondary/winter vehicle for when the weather isn't nice enough to bring out the Mustang.
> 
> ...


^^^
Take a look at reliability ratings on line.... Something tells me that the Camry might be better. 
Also take a look at carsdirect dot com but it looks like they're giving a pretty good price on it depending on the options. 
Good Luck!


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

I would personally go with the Camry. Very reliable and OK on gas. The Taurus will eat a lot of gas. Chevrolet is also meh. You can get a used 2014 Camry SE for $16K with about 40K miles, not sure why you would pay $22.5K for a new car.


----------



## Grandma Driver (Apr 9, 2015)

My hubby and I both drive Toyotas. If taken good care of they can last 250,000 to 300,000 miles. I still have an old Camary with about 230,000. Still going strong.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

New Camry will serve you at least 8-10 years with no issues. And it's a pretty good vehicle - I've driven about 400 kms in 2014 Camry (basic trim) and it's awesome. Very handy, has enough power, comfy, has backup camera.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Why won't the matrix qualify? It's basically a corolla wagon and uber x takes 2000 or later so????


----------



## phipsi3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is the 2000 or later a recent change? The last I heard here in Columbus they have to be less than 10 years old.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In L.A. 2000 or later started about two months ago.


----------

